# Danasoft



## roster19 (Aug 22, 2005)

I noticed someone had a danasoft.com sig and I'm not sure if it's just me, but the sig knows my IP address, ISP, browser, and Operating System! I'm even behind a router which is supposedly gave me some hacker security. 
But seriously, if this sig can get this kind of info, how the heck can I get myself some security?


----------



## poet (Dec 24, 2005)

Do you want to block your ip add? I've read on the net that one can use anonymous proxy servers or anonymity programs like Steganos, Anonymizer, ect. Anonymity programs will cost you but some anonymous proxy servers won't.


----------



## roster19 (Aug 22, 2005)

Isn't the router supposed to block my ip and replace it with a generic 192 address?


----------



## poet (Dec 24, 2005)

*yes...*

well yes your router does help out. but if you only want to block your computers ip you don't have to worry. on the other hand your public ip add. still points to you.


----------

